# Favourite Legendary Battle Music?



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

Taking advantage of the new found activity in the section, I thought I'd add another one of these types of threads. 

Legendary Battle Themes.

That link has the legendaries listed, and the times at which each come on in the "About" section.

My top 3:

G/S/C Legendary Dogs. When I was a kid it made my heart jump in my throat because whenever I heard the beginning I knew what it meant. It still makes me feel good. 

Xerneas, Yveltal and Zygarde. It's got a sort of grandiose and punchy feel to it; I frequently use it on Battle Spot.

R/SE and FR/LG Deoxys. I love the bells tolling at the beginning and then the techno-y feeling it gives off at times. It fits Deoxys imo.


----------



## Island (May 10, 2014)

[youtube]i7SrUYEKMOg[/youtube]

The Regis had an awesome theme. Maybe not the best but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

I agree; I want to go on an adventure when I hear it. 

Their theme and Giratina's theme would be my honourable mentions.


----------



## Lortastic (May 10, 2014)

This one is a lot harder to choose than the Champion's theme. 

I really like X/Ys though. The Regi's one is awesome too.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 10, 2014)

Regi's take it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 11, 2014)

I really like how the TV show remixed the Regi theme. Sounds more "Legendary".

[YOUTUBE]zIh1yEQurGU[/YOUTUBE]

My other favorites are...

~ Ho-Oh











~ Reshiram


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_zMVs2r3jOY[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]A-xhvNqWHXg[/youtube]


----------



## CA182 (May 11, 2014)

Choosing legendary themes... That's harder than it seems.

Anyways Giratina's was the most memorable to me.












If only because it was so strange.

Otherwise the regi trio/dialga theme would be second.

For nostalgia mewtwo's theme third.


----------



## GMF (May 11, 2014)

All time favorite? I'd have to go with Dialga/Palkia. 

Encountering Palkia for the first time gave me chills. Was surprised when I caught it pretty early. 

Others, Uxie/Mesprit/Azelf, Regis, Giratina/Arceus.


----------



## lacey (May 13, 2014)

Without a doubt:
[YOUTUBE]y8Pgfp4JYW0[/YOUTUBE]

Xerneas'/Yveltal's/Zygarde's battle theme is pretty amazing as well, as is Ho-Oh's HG/SS theme, and Rayquaza's music. 

But that old school Suicune/Raikou/Entei music.


----------



## Bioness (May 16, 2014)

1) Palkia and Dialga's Theme
[YOUTUBE]6Mv8AxBTlJ0[/YOUTUBE]

2) Legendary Golem Theme

[YOUTUBE]i7SrUYEKMOg[/YOUTUBE]


3) Lake Guardian Theme
[YOUTUBE]XXsBks4HRls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diTFv1VEFFs[/YOUTUBE]

*I know it's not legendary but it's still my favorite*


----------

